# Any suggestions?



## Colorpencil (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello again:biggrin: I want to finish this be4 my thirteenth birthday, so I'm kinda in a hurry...this is my first time drawing a tiger, I need a little bit advise since I'm kinda stuck.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't see any sign of you being stuck. you'll have to give us a little more info. This is starting out at a much higher level than I would expect from someone your age.


----------



## Colorpencil (Apr 5, 2016)

Should I leave the space for the stripes or color it after the drawing is finish?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

From my experience with colored pencils, yes, you need to plan and sketch every detail before you start adding any dark colors.


----------



## Colorpencil (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks! That helped a lot What do I use for the white fur? I can't see the any difference with the white color pencil!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Let me see what I can find out lain:

I'm on Instagram...and there are tons of colored pencil people on there. 

:wink:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Colorpencil said:


> Thanks! That helped a lot What do I use for the white fur? I can't see the any difference with the white color pencil!


White fur can be done with an embossing technique. You draw with an empty ball point pen and then use a blunt colored pencil for the background so that it can't get into the embossed lines.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Found this one...not sure if it will help.

I've inquired with a couple of artists, since shading with light grays would be the only answer I would have.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Colorpencil I got a response, and she said she blends white with a very light gray. :smile:

I also got a second response, and he said he works around all the white areas with light colors followed by darker Browns and reds. Then some black for shadow. He then blends the white. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

When using color pencil the lightest to white area must be planned out and worked around. You could also use masking fluid to make sure you don't accidentally cover it. 

Work things lightly first, it is easy to erase light mistakes. Once you are confident of placements you can start to darken, go a little at a time in layers until you reach the desired affect/tones. White is rarely actually white. You can shade it with light touches of grey, blue, tan or even green depending on what is going on around your subject, i.e...forest or sunset (where you might even consider pinks or peach-ish).

Hope this helps. :biggrin:

Never forget the first rule.....if it isn't fun you're doing it wrong!


----------



## Colorpencil (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks you guys for all the replies! I'm pretty sure what to do next now😄


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

Using a coloured masking fluid allows you to readily see sealed-off areas on paper, which helps you make finer details. Simply ensure that the product you purchase does not stain. White and translucent masking fluids, on the other hand, are stain-free yet difficult to see.


----------

